# THE DROP MOUNT AND TRAILING ARM TOPIC



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

In an attempt to save some reposts I figured I would start this topic. Post what you have here.

*Don't ask questions without looking through all the posts! 

Don't ask questions that don't pertain to drop mounts, trailing arms, or driveshaft issues!*

*Here are several to start it off with.*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=483705&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=484892&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=403767&st=0

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=482840&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=472150&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=474694&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=517969

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=512421

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=523393#

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524118#


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

So why would I need to do drop mounts in the rear???



























Just playin with you.....I personally get tried of anwsering these questions....about time some one started this :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 8 2010, 11:28 PM~16232413
> *So why would I need to do drop mounts in the rear???
> *


to booty hop the rear under acceleration? :dunno:


----------



## ben d (Nov 17, 2009)

Can we sticky this post at the top of the hydraulics section?

Im sure the software in the forum would allow it to be stickied.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 9 2010, 12:28 AM~16232413
> *So why would I need to do drop mounts in the rear???
> Just playin with you.....I personally get tried of anwsering these questions....about time some one started this :biggrin:
> *


 Me too. Thats why I've started a couple different topics like this. That way at least I can just direct the newbs to these posts and save everybody time. Makes it more worth while to type it all down if I know it's going to be used for more than one guys question.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 9 2010, 09:04 AM~16235326
> *Me too. Thats why I've started a couple different topics like this. That way at least I can just direct the newbs to these posts and save everybody time. Makes it more worth while to type it all down if I know it's going to be used for more than one guys question.
> *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Jan 10 2010, 09:12 AM~16243059
> *I'm  not bashing your install,  But I wouldn't have installed The cylinders like that. :happysad:
> *


This doesn't pertain to this topic. PM's could be used for this. Lets keep this on point. Bickering and filling pages full of chatter aren't going to make this topic usefull.

Thanks.


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

in the middle of doing my drops and TRAILING ARMS.....what is the best way to put them on the car...with it lock up in the back and front, with just the back lockup, or dropped all the way down or ride height???? thanks


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Doesn't matter. Drop the mounts what ever amount you need to then adjust the upper trailing arms to set pinion angle. The car needs to be on jack stands and the rear end supported while you do it.


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 16 2010, 06:20 PM~16311123
> *Doesn't matter. Drop the mounts what ever amount you need to then adjust the upper trailing arms to set pinion angle. The car needs to be on jack stands and the rear end supported while you do it.
> *


ok thought i would ask its alot easier to get to with the car locked up in the back.....i just didnt know if it would mess anything up or bind anything......thanks alot again sorry for all the questions.............................


----------



## ben d (Nov 17, 2009)

BUMP for good info.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Putting this back on top for somebody who was looking for it.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 8 2010, 06:06 PM~17137295
> *Putting this back on top for somebody who was looking for it.
> *


TTT and these adding these cool things as a todo for higher lock-ups and problem solver

































We sell these for $60.00 a pair


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 30 2010, 12:19 AM~17348104
> *TTT and these adding these cool things as a todo for higher lock-ups and problem solver
> We sell these for $60.00 a pair
> *


Nice Ron. Thats a good price also. A set of SuicideDoors super pivots would run well over $100 and need to be fabbed onto the housing.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

nice. very nice. Now you just gotta find some that do 40* for us crazies!


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2010, 09:19 PM~17348104
> *TTT and these adding these cool things as a todo for higher lock-ups and problem solver
> 
> 
> ...


will these fit stock trailing arms and adjustables :dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH+Apr 30 2010, 06:32 PM~17354600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only for the diff homie... thats where it is really needed anyways


Plus the bushings are gettin hard to find


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2010, 10:30 PM~17381774
> *30 and 30 is 60total drgrees which is more than enough, even for you crazies :biggrin: ....I still think I/m crazier :wow:
> Only for the diff homie... thats where it is really needed anyways
> Plus the bushings are gettin hard to find
> *


Waitin for my set :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 3 2010, 10:32 PM~17381815
> *Waitin for my set  :biggrin:
> *




































I think they shipping with some stubs


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

so here's my question 
Is there anyway to keep the trailing arms from smashing into the frame wthout notching it?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

i looked at the topics posted on the very first post.. and none seemed to answer my question (i think)

so here it is,

92 roadmaster with exnteded upper trailing arms... 
i can only drive it all the way locked up and it rides like total shit.
the rear suspension is fully maxed out ( trailing arms hit the frame bridge/crossmemeber chingadera) the car sways from the rear when you start nearing 50mph+

how do i correct this? my logical answer would be adjustable uppers and set the pinion angle to be correct at about the 1/2 point for the rear lockup. ( lowering the driveable ride height would equal a more "controlled" and softer ride and reduce/eliminate the rear swaying, correct? versus driving it with the ass fully locked up with trailing arms hitting the frame)


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

My upper trailing are also hitting the frame or bridge. I was wondering if drops would help me any. I wanna get away from having to notch the frame (if possible)


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2010, 10:30 PM~17381774
> *30 and 30 is 60total drgrees which is more than enough, even for you crazies :biggrin: ....I still think I/m crazier :wow:
> Only for the diff homie... thats where it is really needed anyways
> Plus the bushings are gettin hard to find
> *


considered that,but if I was to mount my cylinders on the arms, I'd have to drop the pivot below the datum pretty low to keep em from actin funny while driving....

still an awesome product. cant find a ball anywhere thatll do over 35 each way


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 31 2010, 06:55 PM~17657511
> *My upper trailing are also hitting the frame or bridge.  I was wondering if drops would help me any.  I wanna get away from having to notch the frame (if possible)
> *


So can anyone answer this question for me? If not does anyone have a close up pic of some drop mounts installed on a g-body. I just wanna see how it looks, then if be able to see if they'd help or not. Thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jun 1 2010, 09:40 PM~17670445
> *So can anyone answer this question for me?  If not does anyone have a close up pic of some drop mounts installed on a g-body.  I just wanna see how it looks, then if be able to see if they'd help or not.  Thanx :thumbsup:
> *


drop mounts would help but ud still have to notch the frame where the arm hits unless u custom fab ur own brackets...then agian drop mounts require a shortned or telescoptic driveline...ryderz hydraulics sells the drop mounts and trailing arms and black magic sells the slip for drive line...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 10 2010, 02:27 PM~16244726
> *This doesn't pertain to this topic. PM's could be used for this. Lets keep this on point. Bickering and filling pages full of chatter aren't going to make this topic usefull.
> 
> Thanks.
> *



Cleaned it up; all you Internet Hydraulic Experts that lifted a GBody once with a basic CCE kit keep your bullshit out of here.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 2 2010, 02:09 AM~17672259
> *drop mounts would help but ud still have to notch the frame where the arm hits unless u custom fab ur own brackets...then agian drop mounts require a shortned or telescoptic driveline...ryderz hydraulics sells the drop mounts and trailing arms and black magic sells the slip for drive line...
> *


Thanx homie :thumbsup: 

Also, so adjustable uppers would be best to take care of the vibration on the driveshaft? Correct?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jun 2 2010, 08:36 AM~17673693
> *Thanx homie :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, so adjustable uppers  would be best to take care of the vibration on the driveshaft? Correct?
> *


it should just make sure you dont extended them to much or ull have the same problem...


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

can i just extend my stock uppers 1 inch and if so whats the best way


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 30 2010, 01:19 AM~17348104
> *TTT and these adding these cool things as a todo for higher lock-ups and problem solver
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan+Jun 2 2010, 07:37 AM~17672706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure the answer lies in one of the many links posted on the first page.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 2 2010, 07:52 PM~17679577
> *:werd: It's so hard to keep a thread from going in the shitter on here.
> I'm sure the answer lies in one of the many links posted on the first page.
> *


i read thru everything as a matter of fact i have been searching for two days, and most of the consensus is uppers one inch there is so much other info that i am in sensory overload, so why dont you just shake your head yes then send me the "how to extend your upper trailing arms by one inch on gbodys for dummies" book :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 2 2010, 09:22 PM~17680589
> *i read thru everything as a matter of fact i have been searching for two days, and most of the consensus is uppers one inch there is so much other info that i am in sensory overload, so why dont you just shake your head yes then send me the "how to extend your upper trailing arms by one inch on gbodys for dummies" book :biggrin:
> *


Id go 1 1/2 or 2 1 inch might not be enough and 2 inch wont let u drive completely laid drop mounts and ajustable trialing arm will let u fine tune so u can do both drive locked all the way up and laid out better 3 wheel 2


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 3 2010, 10:11 AM~17685033
> *Id go 1 1/2 or 2 1 inch might not be enough and 2 inch wont let u drive completely laid drop mounts and ajustable trialing arm will let u fine tune so u can do both drive locked all the way up and laid out better 3 wheel 2
> *


thanx for the info ill go with the adjustables then and play with it (nohomo) :biggrin:


----------



## LowCO_David_970 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ey homies...the other day I broke an upper trailing arm on my 94 fleetwood...I broke the driverside one and after that my rearend shifted out a lil. Well I replaced them with adjustables, adjusted them so that I can ride low, but ever since I put them in, my driveshaft or something on my rearend has been making a weird noise....sounds kinda like a loose bolt or kinda like my driveshaft is rubbing on something, any ideas what it could be??


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2010, 11:44 PM~17382078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so do these press in to the rear housing in place of bushings? and do they fit an 80 caddy! if so ill take em!!


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

can someone sticky this and the lincoln town car one :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowCO_David_970_@Aug 2 2010, 12:39 PM~18207943
> *Ey homies...the other day I broke an upper trailing arm on my 94 fleetwood...I broke the driverside one and after that my rearend shifted out a lil. Well I replaced them with adjustables, adjusted them so that I can ride low, but ever since I put them in, my driveshaft or something on my rearend has been making a weird noise....sounds kinda like a loose bolt or kinda like my driveshaft is rubbing on something, any ideas what it could be??
> *


u joints check them first if your feelin mad vibrations


----------



## BigRob1983 (Jun 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2010, 10:19 PM~17348104
> *TTT and these adding these cool things as a todo for higher lock-ups and problem solver
> 
> 
> ...


How can I order a set of these? And what exactly are they called


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Jan 9 2010, 04:52 AM~16234129
> *Can we sticky this post at the top of the hydraulics section?
> 
> Im sure the software in the forum would allow it to be stickied.
> *


only gary can make sticky notes...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 4 2010, 12:44 AM~17382078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will these fit an 88 cadillac? i like the looks of this


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

ok so on adjustable upper t/a's. do they affect anything when the car is dumped in the rear when extended to desired length?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Feb 8 2011, 11:42 PM~19823199
> *ok so on adjustable upper t/a's.  do they affect anything when the car is dumped in the rear when extended to desired length?
> *


No they won't. The only problem you might run into while dumped is the drive shaft hitting the floor board if your car lays


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 8 2011, 10:29 PM~19823741
> *No they won't. The only problem you might run into while dumped is the drive shaft hitting the floor board if your car lays
> *


I think it lays a little


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 8 2011, 10:29 PM~19823741
> *No they won't. The only problem you might run into while dumped is the drive shaft hitting the floor board if your car lays
> *


I think it lays a little 










I plan in raising it a little more this spring/summer anyway so I should be ok of I bought some adjustables


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Another good topic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=164536&hl=slip


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok guys got some questions when I'm driving my car bout 40-45 it shakes really bad from rear also when I put car in gear or when it shifts the rear end rocks back I was told it was the hyme joints in my upper trailing arms where wore out let me know thanks


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

GOOD TOPIC


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Apr 6 2011, 01:01 PM~20274523
> *GOOD TOPIC
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by guero vaquero_@Apr 5 2011, 10:10 PM~20270482
> *Ok guys got some questions when I'm driving my car bout 40-45 it shakes really bad from rear also when I put car in gear or when it shifts the rear end rocks back I was told it was the hyme joints in my upper trailing arms where wore out let me know thanks
> *



that would b tha first place that i would check... un bolt tha t/a's and check tha hems on both upper t/s'a


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

TTT someone post pics up of some high lock ups
uffin:


----------



## houndstooth1964 (Dec 8, 2010)

Most if not all of the posts on the first page of this topic are based upon dropping your uppper mounts. 

I just picked up some trailing arms from Black Magic (super good quality) they are extended 1.5"... 

What is the easiest way to successfully mount these? Is it to drop the upper mounts? It looks to me that could drill some holes higher in the stock mount and extend the lower mount by only about 1' and that should take care of the mounting. Not sure if that would create any issues in other areas? 

I know people are going to be like... Oh go look it up.. >Well I have tired to find something that explains the instalation but all of it has to do with lowering the uppers...

I have a 64 impala HT with a simple 2 pump set up; its all lay and play, not hitting 3 wheel. I like to lay out as hard as possible and dont want to affect my rear layout with how the trailing arms mount. 

Any help is appreciated. 

E


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

I HAVE A CUTLASS WITH 14S IN THE REAR WITH POWERBALLS AND 3 NA AHALF TURNS OF 2TON SPRINGS ,WITH ADJUSTIBLE UPPERS AND STOCK LOWERS ,AND ALSO HAVE A SPRING LOADED DRIVE SHAFT FROM BMH MY PROBLEM IS I WASNT ABLE TO DRIVE LAID OUT BECAUSE THE U JOINTS WOULD BOTTOM OUT ON THE FRAME 
PLUSS SIDE I WAS ABLE TO DRIVE LOCKED UP WITH A 28 INCH LOCK UP (UPPERS ADJUSTED OUT 1 1/2) 
SO I BOUGHT DROP MOUNTS (5 INCH DROP) AND INSTALLED THEM NOW IM ABLE TO DRIVE LAID OUT
BUT BINDS LOCKED UP ALSO LOST 2 INCHES IN LOCK UP NOW AT 26 1/4 PINION ANGLE IS SHIETT LOCKED UP (ADJUSTED OUT 1 INCH) IVE GONE THROUGH THE DROP MOUNT TOPIC AND EVERY ONE IS EXTENDING THEIR UPPERS ABOUT 1 1/2INCHES TO 2 INCHES WITH NO PROB WAT AM I DOING WRONG I JUST WANNA LAY OUT AND HAVE MY 28 INCH LOCK UP OR MORE
PLZ HELP ME ANY INFO WILL HELP


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

OK HERES MY PROBLEM MY REAR LOWERS WERE DROPPED 3"S UPPPERS AND LOWERS ARE STOCK WHEN IM DRIVING IM LOOSING TRANNY FLUID CHANGED THE REAR SEAL NOTICED THE DRIVESHAFT IS SLIDING OUT MY SHAFT IS EXTENED 2"S AND PINION IS WAY OFF DONT HAVE PICS


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR87LS_@May 1 2011, 07:26 AM~20458293
> *OK HERES MY PROBLEM MY REAR LOWERS WERE DROPPED 3"S  UPPPERS AND LOWERS ARE STOCK WHEN IM DRIVING IM LOOSING TRANNY FLUID CHANGED THE REAR SEAL NOTICED THE DRIVESHAFT IS SLIDING OUT MY SHAFT IS EXTENED 2"S AND PINION IS WAY OFF DONT HAVE PICS
> *


do you have a slip yoke on your driveshaft????
if your pinion is bad get adjustible uppers will help


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 1 2011, 09:02 AM~20458770
> *do you have a slip yoke on your driveshaft????
> if your pinion is bad get adjustible uppers will help
> *


NO NO SLIP YOKE JUST STANDARD SHAFT IF I GET THE ADJUSTABLE UPPERS WILL THIS KEEP THE SHAFT FROM SLIDING BACK ITS NOT COMING ALL THEY OUT ITS ONLY ENOUGH FOR FLUID TO SEEP PAST SEAL


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR87LS_@May 1 2011, 11:41 AM~20459237
> *NO NO SLIP YOKE JUST STANDARD SHAFT IF I GET THE ADJUSTABLE UPPERS WILL THIS KEEP THE SHAFT FROM SLIDING BACK ITS NOT COMING ALL THEY OUT  ITS ONLY ENOUGH FOR FLUID TO SEEP PAST SEAL
> *


no your still going to need the slip yoke no matter what


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 1 2011, 10:54 AM~20459327
> *no your still going to need the slip yoke no matter what
> *


COOL THANKS


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

14" strokes
5" drop
extendable uppers
1/2" extended lowers
no slip
rolls up or down


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 11 2011, 09:09 PM~20534887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good... Are those drop mounts welded or bolted on place?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 12 2011, 12:09 AM~20534887
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is probably the best pic ever to show how retarted looking donks are when sitting next to a lowrider lol


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS~J~+May 12 2011, 11:22 AM~20537112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol didnt think about that. have to ask yourself what would be your reaction if each one passed you. If the donk passed by would you say WTF, if the lowrider went by would you be like DAMN :biggrin:

that cutty was built 12 years ago and started out as a donk, then went to a lowrider for awhile then back to a donk


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 12 2011, 04:10 PM~20539817
> *This is probably the best pic ever to show how retarted looking donks are when sitting next to a lowrider lol
> *


NOT TO BE GETTING OFF TOPIC BUT I LIKE STEALING THE ATTENTION AWAY FROM THOSE DONK BOYS LOL


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR87LS_@May 15 2011, 06:03 AM~20555759
> *NOT TO BE GETTING OFF TOPIC BUT I LIKE STEALING THE ATTENTION AWAY FROM THOSE DONK BOYS LOL
> *


get the slip n stub from black manic And get your measurements,then you can take it to A-Line and they will finish it as long as you have the two measurements and slip n stub.


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 1 2011, 10:54 AM~20459327
> *no your still going to need the slip yoke no matter what
> *


I been telling him that


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@May 15 2011, 05:12 PM~20558074
> *get the slip n stub from black manic And get your measurements,then you can take it to A-Line and they will finish it as long as you have the two measurements and slip n stub.
> *


Noob question but what r the 2 measurements u need.. Lock'd and lay'd from joint to tran. collar or ?? :happysad:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros (Dec 30, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CovetedStyle_@May 15 2011, 10:22 PM~20560441
> *Noob question but what r the 2 measurements u need.. Lock'd and lay'd from joint to tran. collar or ?? :happysad:
> *


locked and layed,from trans seal to u-joint collar bolt.


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CovetedStyle_@May 17 2011, 07:57 PM~20574295
> *Thanks bro :biggrin:
> *


No problem


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@May 17 2011, 07:27 PM~20573479
> *locked and layed,from trans seal to u-joint collar bolt.
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

i put some 5" drop mounts extended my lowers ! 1/4 i got 14s no slip yoke. i have no issues at all :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by down79_@May 24 2011, 09:53 AM~20618097
> *i put some 5" drop mounts extended my lowers ! 1/4  i got 14s  no slip yoke. i have no issues at all :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

:run:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

down79 said:


> i put some 5" drop mounts extended my lowers ! 1/4 i got 14s no slip yoke. i have no issues at all :thumbsup:


show these fools


----------



## Thadd-88ls (Mar 9, 2011)

nothched, bolted through frame with a heim joint at the end of an adjustable upper. Gave me at least 7in's more lift on 14'' clyinders with no issues.


----------



## AK5000 (Aug 25, 2010)

how can I order a set, can you pm me with details


BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> TTT and these adding these cool things as a todo for higher lock-ups and problem solver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigboypapioso (Aug 18, 2011)

How can I order a set of these for a 86 cutty? Thanks


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup pjay.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

ttt


----------

